# Google's autonomous car injuries: Blame the human



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*Google's autonomous car injuries: Blame the human*
http://www.zdnet.com/article/googles-autonomous-car-injuries-blame-the-human/


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Chris Urmson's blog post: https://medium.com/@chris_urmson/th...oogle-self-driving-car-chapter-2-8d5e2990101b

"The fight to end distracted driving starts with each of us - at least until that day when you can summon a self-driving car and just kick back, relax, and enjoy the ride."

Anyone care to comment his post?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I would, but I'm distracted at the moment.


----------

